# Fitting Rings



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi, folks.
I am looking for some entry-level guidance.  I want to learn more about fitting rings on bodies and caps of kitless pens.  I have ideas of how one "might" do it.  I'm just not willing to entirely reinvent the wheel today.  Any help/advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
-Greg


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 22, 2017)

Here's one method (in the library) ... LINK


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 23, 2017)

*Ask and ye shall receive...*

Thanks, Duncan - this was exactly what I needed to see.  (And exactly what I needed to avoid.  I think the pen I am currently starting just turned into a much bigger project!)  Thanks again.
Bet regards-
-Greg


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 24, 2017)

The Penturner's Bible is another resource, it has plans for a kitless pen with trim rings. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

